# Infants to go on to Bebo



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

[WEBQUOTE="Children younger than five have full Facebook and Bebo profiles  and many are unsupervised by their parents."]Children younger than five have full Facebook and Bebo profiles  and many are unsupervised by their parents.

Youngsters with older siblings are more likely to be using networking websites meant for adults, according to the Child Exploitation and Online Protection Centre (CEOP).

Ofcom figures say that 59 per cent of five-year-olds regularly use the net and 21 per cent of those are often unsupervised. [/WEBQUOTE]

FULL Story HERE

As long as infants are aware danger of internet. and with internet monitoring, should be ok :up:


----------

